# Bacon Wrapped Fig & Blue Cheese Stuffed Pork Tende



## ibglowin (Mar 1, 2010)

We had some friends over this weekend and this was the main course and it was a hit needless to say so thought I would share the recipe. Could not find fresh figs this time of year so we substituted with some semi-dried ones we found at Whole Paycheck. We used the smaller "center cut" tenderloins and not the ginormous whole pork tenderloins. Much easier to work with for this particular recipe. If you can't find "micro mustard greens" any spicy green will work like watercress. We grilled ours over charcoal with a few pieces of dry pecan wood thrown in for more flavor (my favorite smoking wood). We doubled the recipe (2 center cut pork tenderloins).





We served with some roasted potatoes on the side and it paired well with a couple of bottles of Russian River Valley Pinot Noir. Someday my own Pinot Noir......

Bon Appetit' !

*Bacon Wrapped Fig & Blue Cheese Stuffed Pork Tenderloin*

1/2 cup crumbled blue cheese
4 fresh figs, small dice
1 pork tenderloin
3-6 slices of bacon (will vary depending on size of tenderloin and type of bacon)
kosher salt and freshly cracked black pepper

Prepare grill to medium heat.

In a small bowl, combine the diced figs and crumbled blue cheese. Toss to evenly distribute.

Butterfly the pork tenderloin by slicing lengthwise almost all the way through then open the meat up like a book. Season all surfaces of the pork liberally with kosher salt and freshly cracked black pepper. Evenly distribute the fig/blue cheese mixture down the middle of the seasoned butterflied pork leaving about 1/2 inch of space on the edges. Roll the pork back up into the shape of the tenderloin, encasing the stuffing with the meat. Using 5 to 6 toothpicks, securely fasten the pork back together at the edges.

Wrap the stuffed tenderloin evenly with the slices of bacon, securing them to the existing toothpick. You can use more toothpicks to secure the bacon if necessary but the fewer the better!

Place the bacon wrapped tenderloin on the preheated grill, directly over the heat. Grill about 20- 25 minutes or until an internal thermometer in the middle of the meat reads 140 degrees, turning the meat occasionally to crisp the bacon evenly on all sides. (At 140 degrees there will still be a small trace of pink left in the meat.)

Once the pork is at the desired level of done-ness, remove from the grill. Let the pork rest, covered loosely in foil, for 10 minutes before slicing. To serve drizzle w/ Pomegranate vinaigrette (recipe follows). Enjoy!

*Pomegranate Vinaigrette*

1 1/2 tbsp pomegranate Molasses
1 tsp balsamic vinegar
1 tsp red wine vinegar
1/4 tsp kosher salt, plus extra
1/4 tsp freshly cracked black pepper, plus extra
2 tbsp canola oil

In a small mixing bowl, whisk together the first 5 ingredients. While continuously whisking vigorously, slowly drizzle in the canola oil to form an emulsified vinaigrette. Taste the vinaigrette and adjust seasonings as desired with kosher salt and freshly cracked black pepper.

Note: If the vinaigrette is too tart for your liking, simply whisk in more canola oil.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 1, 2010)

Yummy!!!!


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 1, 2010)

What's not to love about Pork wrapped in Pork right!


----------



## smurfe (Mar 2, 2010)

Looks super! Your Whole Paycheck must not get stuff where mine does. They had some great looking figs when I was in there Friday. Or maybe I was in Fresh Market? I think it might of been there. I went to both this weekend.


----------



## fivebk (Mar 2, 2010)

Mike,

This looks and sounds great !!! I will have to give this recipe a try ( since I'm the chef in our household )

BOB


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 2, 2010)

This one was pretty easy overall. Not much prep time. Getting the tenderloin stuffed and wrapped was the hardest part. We covered that tenderloin from head to tail in bacon. 

The combination of the fig, bacon, bleu cheese on the pallet is a complete sensory delight for sure!


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 2, 2010)

Geez now you tell me!. You could have picked some up for me!

We are out in the boonies for sure. They had nothing at my local grocery store. Had to go to Santa fe. Was doing good to find these that were still fairly moist but certainly not fresh.....



smurfe said:


> Looks super! Your Whole Paycheck must not get stuff where mine does. They had some great looking figs when I was in there Friday. Or maybe I was in Fresh Market? I think it might of been there. I went to both this weekend.


----------



## robie (Mar 2, 2010)

Can't beat center cut pork tenderloin. Melts in your mouth.

As they say in Hawaii, "Broke the mouth".


----------



## Waldo (Mar 2, 2010)

Awesome looking meal...im slobbering !!!


----------



## robie (Mar 2, 2010)

Attention moderators!

Could one of you please remove this topic and especially the photo...
It's 5:00 PM but I can't go home, yet.


----------



## robie (Mar 2, 2010)

BTW Mike,
My other hobby is photography... that is a nice shot. You got the focus, the color, the shading, and even the juices just right.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 2, 2010)

I wish I could take credit for it but I can't!. 

Cut and pasted it from the online recipe source. Does look mighty tasty though.


----------

